# Bakhuis laid their first clutch!



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

HI guys, I saw my Bakhuis courting for the first time yesterday so today when I got home from work, I fed and noticed my male guarding some sort of overturned pod. I picked it up and saw three eggs, their first clutch! From everything I have read I know they aren't fertile, but I am so happy. 


I am on here everyday reading and researching and I think it has paid off. I wasn't trying to get them to breed, just providing the best care I could and hoping they would. I am pretty excited! 


I would really appreciate any advice and tips that could help me make the most of this. I have read lots of different things that work for different people but I am hoping to hear from some members who I have come to admire.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

WhooHoo! I just looked under the hut and saw another pile of eggs!


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I have Bakhuise too, they are such a cool frog you don't see very often. Mine are still very young so I have quite a wait before I see eggs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

mine are still not laying not sure why, i even added another male and to get things kiced started and i saw a little fighting and some calling a little courting, but nothing yet, hopefully soon.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

joshieluv said:


> From everything I have read I know they aren't fertile, but I am so happy.


Congrats.

Don't write off the eggs just because they are the first batch. My cobalts got two out of four right in the first batch. More often than not they don't get it right but...it can happen.

Good luck!
George


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

cool hope u get fertile eggs and get healthy tadpoles soon. Bakhuis is a beautiful frog.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, I am pretty excited. I'm not going to throw the eggs out or anything, but they don't look good to me. 

I don't understand why these guys aren't more popular, they are beautiful, bold and apparently pretty easy to breed. Here are a couple pics of mine, male first, then female.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Josh, I have only started seeing these frogs recently and they are very beautiful. I will hopefully be able to get a few when I build my frog room.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Very nice pic of frogs. Hopefully the next time around theyll get it right who knows mayb they will suprise you....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice frogs! got a full tank shot?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Julio, I will take a new one and put it up. I was planning on moving them into a new viv this weekend but I saw the courting and decided not to. 

I just got home from work and was checking on them when I noticed an egg on the cork bark background. It is bad, and may have been there a couple days. Anyone have any ideas why they would lay it on the backgound like that? I did add a hut and put petri dishes under the huts when I saw the first clutch, maybe they don't like the changes? It is sideways on the wall, that seems very odd to me and I don't understand it. Any ideas?


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Are there any broad leaf plants above the area? My cobalts will tire of me pulling their kids and every once in a while they will lay on a brom up high in the viv. Every now and then the male will knock one off while fertilizing the eggs. I've also inadvertently disturbed them while in the coco hut and had the female lay an egg on top of the coco hut.

George


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I second the full tank shot.... Looks gorgeous from what we can see...

Good luck with the eggs mate,

Welldone.

Richie


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is the tank shot, and a couple more of the frogs. Sorry it took so long, but I hate taking the time to put them on my computer and then on photobucket. 

There is a lot more depth to the tank than I could get with the pic. I hate the plastic in there but the eggs have to be laid on something I guess. All the eggs have gone bad but I'm just happy to see some action. 


I won't tell you which one is the female, you will just have to guess.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Beautiful viv! What size is that?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

18x18x18 Exo, I am thinking it may be a little small for them. They do not get as big as other tincs, but I am still thinking about moving them into something more spacious. This viv never turned out the way I was hoping and now you can't even see the river I made. It needs more broms in it. It does have leaf litter in the back area, I just kept it out of the front. It will probably get a makeover.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet looking tank!! nice job!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Josh, that tank is like a garden of Eden for those Bakhuis!! Don't change a thing (it may be why they are willing to breed so easily). I try to have my adult breeding pairs of tincs in 20 gallon longs as a minimum, but do have a number of pairs in 10 gallon tanks and they do just fine (I have a pair of Citronellas in a 55 gallon and I think it might be too big for them to breed properly....maybe just too much space). With the early clutches, you might increase their chance of survival if you add methylene blue to the petri dishes when you pull them.

Good luck!! Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will leave them in there for a while and see if they want to continue breeding. I have ordered some of the methylene blue, indian almond leaves, betta spa, and petri dishes. I have found a couple random eggs in a few places they like to hide and I am guessing they are trying to get the hang of things.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

You got a really nice Viv with some great looking frogs! good luck with your tads!


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Mike!

Just wanted to add that I found another clutch yesterday. Its on a brom leaf that isn't easy for me to see, but it looks like about 6 more eggs. Maybe they will get it right this time!


----------

